# Nvidia GTX 650 too big font



## Anthie (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a i3 530 cpu and nvidia gtx 650 graphic card.
The system font is so big that expased windows out of screen!
When I enable the onbaord gpu and connect it to display, the font becomes normal!
My display is 1080p.
How did it happened?
I googled this problem.
It seems about Dpi problem.
Is it really? and how should I do?


----------



## Anthie (Jan 8, 2013)

I resoved that with modifying xorg.conf file.
added a line in section divice:
Option "DPI" "120x120"

96x96 dpi is another good option.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 8, 2013)

The card should get the DPI information from the monitor.  If you have to set the value, try to match the actual DPI of the monitor.


----------



## Anthie (Jan 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The card should get the DPI information from the monitor.  If you have to set the value, try to match the actual DPI of the monitor.



My actual DPI is 92*92 I think it's too small.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 11, 2013)

A normal monitor is usually 96 DPI, but there are TVs and other oddball things.  Back when things came with printed manuals or even just spec sheets, this would be listed.  The vendor web page might show it.


----------

